# Amplificador de 20w



## SinCe (Jun 28, 2006)

Buenas,

Tengo pensado construir un amplificador de 20w para una guitarra eléctrica, y agradeceria si alguien me podria pasar un esquema de alguno para poder construirlo. 

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola!!... los amplificador no son mi fuerte pero tengo este esquema de uno de 25w


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 28, 2006)

hola si quieres armarte un amplificadorfcador de guitarra te recomiendo esta pagina:
http://digilander.libero.it/pierluigipollano/Schematics.html


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 28, 2006)

aca tengo otra pagina bien chebere chico.
http://tremolo.elektroda.net/tematykar.php?adres=Firmowe


----------



## SinCe (Jun 29, 2006)

Gracias por las paginas, con todo esto ya tengo bastante para hacer alguno


----------



## chicano (Abr 12, 2011)

necesito un amplificador de señal de 20w de potenvia para 10min por lo bajo su funcionamiento, solo tengo un transformador de 24 voltios osea 12 y 12 y de 2.5 amperios xfa que tipo de diseño debo utilizar......


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2011)

Es en continua o alterna? si es continua utilza el TDA2006 en configuración puente con el que que conseguis sobre 8 ohms 24W
Si een alterna entonces podes utilzar el TDA2030
Bajate el datasheet en el estan los esquemas de utilzación


----------



## chicano (Abr 14, 2011)

mira es en continua y necesito q me dure amplificando unos 15 min x lo bajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

La mayor potencia la vas a obtener con TDA1562Q trabajando en puente.

Es un clase H con un bootstrap en la tensión de alimentación.

En cuanto al tiempo eso depende del tamaño de la batería , lo práctico son las de gel de 12 Vdc por 7 A/h

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2011)

Pero sin hacerlo llegar a  los 50-70W que es capaz de erogar, alli la duración de la bateri puede disminuir en una proporción de casi 2.5veces


----------

